# Storing sand and salt on gravel floor



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I am looking to build a salt shed out of the 2x2x6 concrete blocks and put some type of make shift roof over it like trusses with plastic or a half round green house type trusses with zippered end walls. It will have two bays one for sand mixed with salt or calcium chloride and the other for bulk salt maybe mixed with calcium. If I had this sitting on compact quarry wash, what trouble would I have with ground moisture and the salt? Do I need a solid surface floor? I know I would have to be careful not to dig to deep. What is your experience with this type of storage?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Many previous threads on this fyi


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Imo you need to put some asphalt down! Not only are you gonna lose product through the gravel you will be picking up gravel and firing it at cars etc.. I would recommend getting some hot mix spreading it out and plate tamping! Jmo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Better check state laws, in Michigan we have to have an impervious floor for salt storage.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2120934 said:


> Better check state laws, in Michigan we have to have an impervious floor for salt storage.


What does the law in Michigan say? Does it give thickness or recommend materials. We are moving my Landscape yard next month and are going to be on M24 next to the City limits, very high profile area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Basically, either asphalt or concrete and it must be covered.

I should have the info from DEQ someplace. If I find it I'll let you know and get your email addy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2120940 said:


> Basically, either asphalt or concrete and it must be covered.
> 
> I should have the info from DEQ someplace. If I find it I'll let you know and get your email addy.


I heard (rumor) they were trying to make a guy near Flint put down 18" of concrete but that's just what we heard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's not the law.

I've had 2 "visits" from DEQ, salt storage was not a problem either time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2120944 said:


> It's not the law.
> 
> I've had 2 "visits" from DEQ, salt storage was not a problem either time.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

iceyman;2120897 said:


> Many previous threads on this fyi


Thank you, sorry for bringing up old info. Every time I search it never seems to bring my to what I am looking for, but I will dig a little deeper.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Hysert;2120930 said:


> Imo you need to put some asphalt down! Not only are you gonna lose product through the gravel you will be picking up gravel and firing it at cars etc.. I would recommend getting some hot mix spreading it out and plate tamping! Jmo.


That was what I was thinking I would do but then a friend said they just have quay wash on the bottom of the bin. I asked him about mixing gravel with the salt. He said it wasn't a problem and at the end of the year they mix the bottom salt into next years sand mix. I am sure I will be happier with a hard surface.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;2120934 said:


> Better check state laws, in Michigan we have to have an impervious floor for salt storage.


I received a text from a certain union monkey correcting me. Asphalt and concrete are NOT impervious.

However, MDEQ requires one or the other for salt storage.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I am no expert on the salt storage issue. Where I am from for slabs for houses code is to put a vapor barrier under the slab. This prevents ground moisture from seeping up into the house. I do know that you want to keep salt dry. It would probably be good cheap insurance to put down some 6 mil visqueen as a vapor barrier under your slab if you go that route.


----------



## paid4 (Feb 23, 2015)

we just dump our salt on gravel and throw a tarp over it, of course we try and make sure it gets used up before winters over. only buy a triaxle load at a time tho so that helps


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

paid4;2121028 said:


> we just dump our salt on gravel and throw a tarp over it, of course we try and make sure it gets used up before winters over. only buy a triaxle load at a time tho so that helps


If I were you, which I am not, I would be concerned about potential ground pollution and the potential of the salt getting into the aquifer. You will then have bigger problems than you would ever imagine. Please, please, please consider the impact of salt usage and storage on our environment. As professionals we need to lead the way as well as obeying salt storage rules and regulations.


----------



## paid4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Herm Witte;2121056 said:


> If I were you, which I am not, I would be concerned about potential ground pollution and the potential of the salt getting into the aquifer. You will then have bigger problems than you would ever imagine. Please, please, please consider the impact of salt usage and storage on our environment. As professionals we need to lead the way as well as obeying salt storage rules and regulations.


Theres alot worse things that go on to potentially contaminate the ground and aquifers then a 20 ton covered salt pile in my opinion and observations.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

paid4;2121387 said:


> Theres alot worse things that go on to potentially contaminate the ground and aquifers then a 20 ton covered salt pile in my opinion and observations.


I don't disagree with your comment. However does that give our industry license to ignore facts about pollution, and or licence to ignore local and state laws that apply to this situation. Later yesterday I read up on Wisconsin's laws concerning salt storage. Any entity, governmental or private, storing 1000 lbs or more of salt must store it covered on an impermeable surface.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

There's a big stink going on around here now with homeowner's wells getting contaminated from the state's salt piles.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Herm Witte;2121538 said:


> I don't disagree with your comment. However does that give our industry license to ignore facts about pollution, and or licence to ignore local and state laws that apply to this situation. Later yesterday I read up on Wisconsin's laws concerning salt storage. Any entity, governmental or private, storing 1000 lbs or more of salt must store it covered on an impermeable surface.


Thanks. That's great info. I think it would make it much more efficient as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A part of me gets it and a part of me dont. We can pour tons of salt on every road and every parking that will end up just as run off to the grass or in our drains eventually in the creeks and streams but we cant store a few tons on a high and dry spot under cover.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

paid4;2121387 said:


> Theres alot worse things that go on to potentially contaminate the ground and aquifers then a 20 ton covered salt pile in my opinion and observations.


So we shouldn't bother with the small stuff?


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2121830 said:


> A part of me gets it and a part of me dont. We can pour tons of salt on every road and every parking that will end up just as run off to the grass or in our drains eventually in the creeks and streams but we cant store a few tons on a high and dry spot under cover.


Your damned if you do and damned if you don't. Salt a lot and store salt get sued for contaminated ground water. Don't salt get sued for slip and falls. All just part of the game we play. Unfortunately it is not going to get any better in the new world of rules and regulations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2121830 said:


> A part of me gets it and a part of me dont. We can pour tons of salt on every road and every parking that will end up just as run off to the grass or in our drains eventually in the creeks and streams but we cant store a few tons on a high and dry spot under cover.


You have no idea how stupid the rules are.

A reportable spill in Meechigan is 50#. So if I drop a bag of sidewalk salt, it splits open, I am supposed to report it. However, if I put that 50# bag of salt in a spreader and apply it to a sidewalk, I don't have to report it.

I am not allowed to wash my trucks\equipment outside without a permit, because of alleged pollution. BUT, if I pay $165 to the state, I am then allowed to wash outside. So "pollution" is bad, unless you pay. Mind you, DEQ will not do anything about this--inspections, whatever, I just have to pay.

Never mind that none of the runoff enters surface or groundwater. It runs off to gravel which will filter it.

PS Lapeer, not sure if I have your email addy, but I did find the info so if you want it PM me your email and I'll send it over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2121912 said:


> You have no idea how stupid the rules are.
> 
> A reportable spill in Meechigan is 50#. So if I drop a bag of sidewalk salt, it splits open, I am supposed to report it. However, if I put that 50# bag of salt in a spreader and apply it to a sidewalk, I don't have to report it.
> 
> ...


That is so messed up the 50# spill and not being able to wash outside. I am sure if you took you your equipment to the local spray car wash it would be ok.

I dont know the law for sure about dumping snow in the water/river but our city DPW pushes the snow from a city lot right to the edge of the parking that borders a river. There is nothing to stop it from melting and running right to the river with all the trash and everything else.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I put my salt on 10ft-20ft tarp I don't need to keep a lot of tonnage lets say 6 ton tops I can store on it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm assuming when you say gravel you mean #2 crush & run. The salt will muck that up so bad you may have ruts in there possibly get stuck you will make a mess. The cheapest way would be to dig down 6 or 8'' put a piece of marafi paper down with 3'' of fresh stone with crush. Use 3'' some sort of asphalt cheap stuff like fine binder.

The paper is important this will stabilize your pad and keep your new materials from mucking - mixing with ground. It will last a lot longer. If you know your dimensions of floor area and don't know how to calculate materials the asphalt plant can tell you what the stone and asphalt will cost you or leave dimensions I can calculate materials. If it gets a little costly for you get your blocks in and floor in and you could use tarp and finish your enclosure later. Don't drive no huge equipment in there if this is your plan you will need more depth and more materials. Good luck


----------

